# IBS & Endometreosis



## mmg122649 (Feb 20, 2002)

I have had a diagnosis for 4 yrs of IBS, They looked into my female organs and found nothing.Now they did not do a laproscopy just the Probe and I have had right sided pain for 4 yrs. No Unusuall bleeding sometimes heavy but never extended bleeding. The pain is a searing hot throbbing pain and goes down my right side down my leg and of course my usuall IBS. Mine is a constipation not loose stools, Bloating and Gascan you have endo and not know. Is it hard to diagnose. They also told me My uterus is tilted, I have a cysticel and recticel I am in misery







any help is welcome thanx


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Endo is hard to diagnosis. I suffered for YEARS before it was officially/correctly diagnosised.


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

Wow...I've heard of endo, but know next to nothing about it and had no clue - after nearly 11 years, there could be a connection to IBS...I wonder if that's why my doctor always asks me if I get my regular pap tests - (yes .. do). But if this is hard to diagnose, how does one know if they even have symptoms? I'll look it up, too...I'm feeling confused now!


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

A laporoscopy is the only definitive way to diagnose endo. They even are discovering that there's a microscopic endo - like microscopic colitis. Doc suspected endo years before I had the lap...IBS kicked in a couple of years after the endo symptoms appeared. There are lots of us with endo and IBS.Maybe these sites can help: http://womenshealth.about.com/cs/endometri...s=endometriosis http://www.endometriosis.org Karen


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

You cannot diagnose endo as someone else said without a laproscopy. I have alot of the same symptoms you did, except mine turned out to be adhesions. (I had NO previous surgery that would have caused them). I went thru ultrasounds, cat scans, etc...and all that was found thru them were cyst and tilted uterus. Thru the lap they also found a large fibroid. If you need peace of mind, have the lap, they aren't that bad these days if you have a good doc. I had no problems with mine.


----------



## fire bird (Mar 29, 2002)

I had the lapro done a few years ago. As the doctor I saw thought that I had endo. I used to throw up with the period pains. And be in absolute agony, that I could almost not walk.Did the lapro and I was clear. Then my gyno said well I cannot help you not my area any more you'll need to see your GP. Didn't really have one, so one night when I got my 1st stomach cramp. I found a caring doctor who did tests colonoscopy and found out I had IBS (after approx 1-2 years) I have heard doctors and other people with IBS that I have talked to in New Zealand that this is quite common for the 2 disorders to have similar symptoms. I hope this is of some help you are not alone


----------



## Beckal (Mar 27, 2002)

My pain was cyclical as well. I think that I may have endo on my bowels. My GYN told me that if I did, or did not have endo, because my pain was related to ovualtion, depo provera would help. It has. My pain is no longer cyclical and greatly decreased. I love this stuff. Now I am not miserable 2 weeks out of the month. Unfortunately, I still have pain and some big fibroids so I will still need a laparoscopy. So we will see if I have endo or fibroids or etc... I guess it is good news/ bad news. However, if you can take it, the depo provera is wonderful!


----------



## rhunter32 (Apr 10, 2002)

HII've been dealing with IBS for quite a while and it seems to be the diagnosis when all else shows up negative. I have one quesiton. Occassionaly I get mild cramps in the lower pelvic area (both sides). THey are not as strong as menstrual cramps, but they are there. Sometimes this is followed by gas and other times not. By dr. performed an ultrasound on my abdomen and pelvis and found no abnormalities. She also performed a colonoscopy and found everything normal. Is it safe to assume that the light cramping is due to IBS? I'm not sure about how endomitriosis is diagnosed. anyone one have any suggestions? Thanks so much!Rosheen


----------



## fire bird (Mar 29, 2002)

rhunter,I just went to my Doctor this week for Very intense pain that felt like a knife going right up the middle of my v... you know what I mean.The doctor felt my stomach and said my IBS is playing up and could have caused the pain. Which usually happened when I bent over. He put me on Buscopan? Anti-spasmodic and seem to have helped not that I feel like eating much as trying not to worry about setting of stomach pains.I don't know if this helps


----------

